# Base Drill



## DallasRed

Question for the Base Contractors.

When they are doing the drill next month, are you going to be allowed to come to work?  

Or are you being told to stay home without pay?

Or the BEST stay home and you will be paid?

Any further INFO would be great!!!!


----------



## thurley42

Depends on the specific contract


----------



## RoseRed

thurley42 said:


> Depends on the specific contract





What does your company tell you?


----------



## libertytyranny

Official direction to everyone is don't go to work. It depends on your company and contract as to what they want you to do. Most say switch cws or take leave.


----------



## thurley42

RoseRed said:


> What does your company tell you?



I'm civ. our support contract flipped cws


----------



## GardeningGal

DallasRed said:


> Question for the Base Contractors.
> 
> When they are doing the drill next month, are you going to be allowed to come to work?
> 
> Or are you being told to stay home without pay?
> 
> Or the BEST stay home and you will be paid?
> 
> Any further INFO would be great!!!!



Do you work on the base? If not, don't think you have the "need to know". Folks, please don't provide any additional info.


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> Question for the Base Contractors.
> 
> When they are doing the drill next month, are you going to be allowed to come to work?
> 
> Or are you being told to stay home without pay?
> 
> Or the BEST stay home and you will be paid?
> 
> Any further INFO would be great!!!!



If you are a contractor you should have been provided this info. If not ask your supervisor, not the forums.



GardeningGal said:


> Do you work on the base? If not, don't think you have the "need to know". Folks, please don't provide any additional info.



Don't sweat it hon., unless are with security?


----------



## GardeningGal

desertrat said:


> If you are a contractor you should have been provided this info. If not ask your supervisor, not the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it hon., unless are with security?



I am not with security...but I AM concerned about it!


----------



## DallasRed

GardeningGal said:


> Do you work on the base? If not, don't think you have the "need to know". Folks, please don't provide any additional info.



Yes, I do...And its not a big secret at all.  Please send me a private PM if you want.  From what I understand the Base CO said they cannot keep you from coming to work.


----------



## DallasRed

desertrat said:


> If you are a contractor you should have been provided this info. If not ask your supervisor, not the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it hon., unless are with security?



I know what I was told the whole point was to find out what they are telling other contractors.


----------



## desertrat

GardeningGal said:


> I am not with security...but I AM concerned about it!



Ah, that is their job, but it is good that you are concerned.


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> I know what I was told the whole point was to find out what they are telling other contractors.



What who is telling other contractors?


----------



## RoseRed

thurley42 said:


> I'm civ. our support contract flipped cws



Understood.  I meant the 2nd part for the OP, but I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## DallasRed

desertrat said:


> What who is telling other contractors?



What their company is telling them.


----------



## desertrat

As it stands now I am supposed to be there. Ooops! I am seriously thinking about staying there Thus. night. Air mat and sleeping bag..check. Bucket of chicken...check. Change of clothes...check. Might be rather peaceful and plus save gas.


----------



## dustin

This is the link to the PUBLIC website for the "drill" you are most likely talking about:

DCMilitary.com: Base activity schedule during Exercise Solid Curtain /Citadel Shield

Contractors depends on your contract.  Civil Service is the tricky one.


----------



## DallasRed

dustin said:


> This is the link to the PUBLIC website for the "drill" you are most likely talking about:
> 
> DCMilitary.com: Base activity schedule during Exercise Solid Curtain /Citadel Shield
> 
> Contractors depends on your contract.  Civil Service is the tricky one.



What has me concerned is the fact that they are telling me I'm not allowed to come to work and that they won't pay me.


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> What their company is telling them.



Ah.


----------



## dustin

DallasRed said:


> What has me concerned is the fact that they are telling me I'm not allowed to come to work and that they won't pay me.


There's probably a clause in your contract or equivilant.

What do you think will happen to your work schedule if there is a real threat and the base is locked down?  

Train like you fight...


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> What has me concerned is the fact that they are telling me I'm not allowed to come to work and that they won't pay me.



You sure? I got "strongly discouraged" if you didn't have to be there. Not from the company either. Basewide info. Maybe your company is a bit on the , hey lets save money side.


----------



## GWguy

DallasRed said:


> What has me concerned is the fact that they are telling me I'm not allowed to come to work and that they won't pay me.



All of the contracts our folks have on base contain a 'lockout' clause, and a different charge # for base-forced closure or lockouts.  Check with your contracts admin to see if you have such a job charge.


----------



## DallasRed

dustin said:


> There's probably a clause in your contract or equivilant.
> 
> What do you think will happen to your work schedule if there is a real threat and the base is locked down?
> 
> Train like you fight...



There is no clause for training in my contract.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> All of the contracts our folks have on base contain a 'lockout' clause, and a different charge # for base-forced closure or lockouts.  Check with your contracts admin to see if you have such a job charge.



 Feel flu coming on..


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> There is no clause for training in my contract.



No clause for fighting in mine. Checking again though, just to be sure.


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:


> No clause for fighting in mine. Checking again though, just to be sure.



Sure is a lot of "required training" though.


----------



## GopherM

desertrat said:


> No clause for fighting in mine. Checking again though, just to be sure.



You should do what I have done.  I have officially cancelled all future working Fridays.


----------



## DallasRed

GWguy said:


> All of the contracts our folks have on base contain a 'lockout' clause, and a different charge # for base-forced closure or lockouts.  Check with your contracts admin to see if you have such a job charge.



From what I understand....It doesn't matter who your company is, since this is a drill they cannot keep contractors from coming to work if they want to get paid.  If it was an actual event the base would be closed and NO I would not get paid.


----------



## desertrat

GopherM said:


> You should do what I have done.  I have officially cancelled all future working Fridays.



I'd leave us undermanned though. Hate to do that. Need to be an emergency. I may do Mondays though!


----------



## DoWhat

dallasred said:


> from what i understand....it doesn't matter who your company is, since this is a drill they cannot keep contractors from coming to work if they want to get paid.  If it was an actual event the base would be closed and no i would not get paid.



*then go to "f'in" work idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thurley42

DallasRed said:


> From what I understand....It doesn't matter who your company is, since this is a drill they cannot keep contractors from coming to work if they want to get paid.  If it was an actual event the base would be closed and NO I would not get paid.



Lol try rolling in with that story and report back how it works


----------



## DallasRed

DoWhat said:


> *then go to "f'in" work idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CLASSY

That is my point!  I am being told I am not allowed to come to work.


----------



## dustin

DallasRed said:


> CLASSY
> 
> That is my point!  I am being told I am not allowed to come to work.


Sorry I don't know what else to tell you.  There is still a while before the "drill" so maybe there will be more information published. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

DallasRed said:


> CLASSY
> 
> That is my point!  I am being told I am not allowed to come to work.



That is what your company told you?  Do they have space for you off base to work for a day or two?  Do they give you the option to work from home during that time period?


----------



## jazz lady

desertrat said:


> As it stands now I am supposed to be there. Ooops! I am seriously thinking about staying there Thus. night. Air mat and sleeping bag..check. Bucket of chicken...check. Change of clothes...check. Might be rather peaceful and plus save gas.



Beer.  Check?


----------



## nomoney

dude, if this situation is so confusing for ya - just take the day off.  You're welcome.


----------



## DoWhat

DallasRed said:


> CLASSY.



I can do better if you like?


----------



## DallasRed

RoseRed said:


> That is what your company told you?  Do they have space for you off base to work for a day or two?  Do they give you the option to work from home during that time period?



NO I am not allowed to work from home.


----------



## DallasRed

nomoney said:


> dude, if this situation is so confusing for ya - just take the day off.  You're welcome.



If I take the day off, that is alot of money that I don't make.


----------



## DoWhat

DallasRed said:


> NO I am not allowed to work from home.



Why not?
What do you do?
What program are you working on?


----------



## RoseRed

DallasRed said:


> NO I am not allowed to work from home.



No space at the home office in town either?


----------



## nomoney

do you have a security clearance?  How far away do you live from the base?  Do you have a CAC card?


----------



## keekee

desertrat said:


> Ah, that is their job, but it is good that you are concerned.



Wow.  Are you serious?


----------



## desertrat

jazz lady said:


> Beer.  Check?



I figure hit the O Club for a bit.


----------



## dizzydevilrules

We were told non-essential personnel would not be allowed to *enter* the base during the lockdown portion of the drill.

Every contract has different clauses for this stuff. I know what i'm allowed to do, so i will get paid for that time.


----------



## GWguy

dizzydevilrules said:


> We were told non-essential personnel would not be allowed to *enter* the base during the lockdown portion of the drill.



But the gate guards don't have lists of who is, and is not, essential.  That's a judgement call for each program as to who is critical, and their definition may not be the same as another program.  In other words, anyone can still drive thru.

Use common sense.  If they can do without you for a day, stay away.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> But the gate guards don't have lists of who is, and is not, essential.  That's a judgement call for each program as to who is critical, and their definition may not be the same as another program.  In other words, anyone can still drive thru.
> 
> Use common sense.  If they can do without you for a day, stay away.



Check PM


----------



## bulldog

GardeningGal said:


> Do you work on the base? If not, don't think you have the "need to know". Folks, please don't provide any additional info.



This event is public knowledge. No need NOT to provide information.


----------



## bulldog

dizzydevilrules said:


> We were told non-essential personnel would not be allowed to *enter* the base during the lockdown portion of the drill.
> 
> Every contract has different clauses for this stuff. I know what i'm allowed to do, so i will get paid for that time.



Not true. Anyone who shows up at the gate with proper credentials (CAC/ID) will be allowed base access. Period, end of story.


----------



## desertrat

bulldog said:


> This event is public knowledge. No need NOT to provide information.



I hope they informed the whole population of St Marys Co. Then perhaps they can avoid the areas outside the gates and not have a situation like over Christmas.


----------



## bulldog

GWguy said:


> But the gate guards don't have lists of who is, and is not, essential.  That's a judgement call for each program as to who is critical, and their definition may not be the same as another program.  In other words, anyone can still drive thru.
> 
> Use common sense.  If they can do without you for a day, stay away.



True that there are no list. However, the process of determining who is considered to be Mission Essential is a bit more than a judgement call. Those folks have to be identified within their specific mission and those numbers have to be forwarded up the chain of command for approval...much higher approval than the base CO in order for the exception to be granted.

Yes, anyone can still drive thru, but if that someone gets to work and they have not been determined to be mission essential, their boss should put a boot dead square in their hind parts.  This is for civil service employees. Contract employees are a different animal and has been said, their contract will determine the correct COA.


----------



## bulldog

desertrat said:


> I hope they informed the whole population of St Marys Co. Then perhaps they can avoid the areas outside the gates and not have a situation like over Christmas.



You should see a lot of public information being released this week and continuing through the event.


----------



## ylexot

DallasRed said:


> If I take the day off, that is alot of money that I don't make.



You don't get paid leave?


----------



## bulldog

ylexot said:


> You don't get paid leave?



Even if they do get paid leave, I'd be upset about having to use it for this purpose. I should select when I take leave and for what purpose, not the Gov't.


----------



## ylexot

bulldog said:


> Even if they do get paid leave, I'd be upset about having to use it for this purpose. I should select when I take leave and for what purpose, not the Gov't.



Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## bulldog

ylexot said:


> Suck it up buttercup.



 No need. I'm in good shape.


----------



## desertrat

ylexot said:


> Suck it up buttercup.





We were told we could take leave or switch CWS.


----------



## bulldog

desertrat said:


> We were told we could take leave or switch CWS.



True.

My point is that someone should not be forced to take leave for an event that is beyond their control.  And to the point, for federal employees, they won't be forced to. Contractors are subject to their contract.


----------



## bulldog

migtig said:


> Actually I concur with that.  It isn't a matter of whether or not I have leave, it's a matter of using it for a day that I wasn't planning to.  I personally like to hoard my leave for something fun.  Not to mention if they do that whole no government budget BS possible shutdown again this year.  That may mean using more leave (or not) that was not planned.  :shrug:
> 
> Though I understand the purpose of this exercise, *I do think the administrative planning and consideration that went into it for the contractors and civilians was lacking greatly*.  However, Pax is a unique area in that it has so many contractors and civilians.  Flip sides of coin.  :shrug:




Actually, I think you'd be surprised at the amount of planning and consideration went into it...from all levels. In the end, it was OPM that shot down the idea of an "admin" day for everyone who is not mission essential. It was a legal issue, not a we don't want to issue.


----------



## beachcat

desertrat said:


> If you are a contractor you should have been provided this info. If not ask your supervisor, *then come back and THEN ask the forums.  The forums overrule anything you've heard.*
> 
> I'm guessing you meant to say that.


----------



## beachcat

bulldog said:


> True.
> 
> My point is that someone should *not be forced to take leave for an event that is beyond their control.*  And to the point, for federal employees, they won't be forced to. Contractors are subject to their contract.





i'll use that excuse next time i call in sick


----------



## bulldog

migtig said:


> IMHO, I'll disagree.  I saw people bouncing to get their lists together and do some work, but the actually planning part (pre-release), sucked.  Otherwise there wouldn't be any of the   :shrug:



Could be the case for you at your command/activity, but in reality, this planning has been going on for months and most units have been taking a pretty methodical approach to it and doing a very good job.


----------



## bulldog

beachcat said:


> i'll use that excuse next time i call in sick



 That's why you earn sick leave.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

desertrat said:


> We were told we could take leave or switch CWS.



I was told, if you do not work a CWS schedule; just a straight 8/40/week; that you would be required to work an extra hour a day until the exercise to earn "comp time;" *or* simply burn a day of leave. 

I was also 1/2 jokingly told to go to lunch at Noon on the 22nd.
Hmmm.....a 3 1/2 day weekend perhaps?


----------



## ylexot

Technically, it is not the government forcing contractors to take leave.  The government is just closing the base.  Contract companies have several options that they can take:
Allow employees to work off-base
Give employees paid leave (not to be billed to the gov)
Pay for employees out of overhead to do other stuff (i.e. training)
Swap CWS
Build comp time to exchange for that day
Tell their employees to piss off

BTW, this is the same situation as a weather emergency where the government closes the base...except that there's a lot of forewarning so the contractors can figure out what they want to do.


----------



## kwillia

Why the confusion? Seems straightforward to me:

BASE ACCESS: 

Base access will be implemented in accordance with installation Commanding Officer's guidance. In general, the following guidance applies:

Thursday, March 22: *All employees should report to duty as usual and plan to leave the base at their normal departure time. *NOTE: *Once FPCON CHARLIE is initiated at 12 p.m., only employees designated as Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) should re-enter the base. **Non-Mission Essential Personnel (non-MEP) leaving the base after 12 p.m. should NOT plan to return to the base until after the exercise has been completed at 12 p.m. Saturday, March 24. *Activities will close at their normal time, with the exception of the Center Stage Theater which will not open for its normal Thursday night movie. Pharmacy, 7:30 a.m. to 5 p.m.

Friday, March 23: Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) must report to work as scheduled aboard the installation, or request leave consistent with normal procedures. Non-MEP should make arrangements with their supervisors as appropriate (see guidance for Non-MEP below).


And we are talking 1 day... only 1 day, Friday, is impacted for non-essential.  Why the big uproar?


----------



## LordStanley

kwillia said:


> Why the confusion? Seems straightforward to me:
> 
> BASE ACCESS:
> 
> Base access will be implemented in accordance with installation Commanding Officer's guidance. In general, the following guidance applies:
> 
> Thursday, March 22: *All employees should report to duty as usual and plan to leave the base at their normal departure time. *NOTE: *Once FPCON CHARLIE is initiated at 12 p.m., only employees designated as Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) should re-enter the base. **Non-Mission Essential Personnel (non-MEP) leaving the base after 12 p.m. should NOT plan to return to the base until after the exercise has been completed at 12 p.m. Saturday, March 24. *Activities will close at their normal time, with the exception of the Center Stage Theater which will not open for its normal Thursday night movie. Pharmacy, 7:30 a.m. to 5 p.m.
> 
> Friday, March 23: Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) must report to work as scheduled aboard the installation, or request leave consistent with normal procedures. Non-MEP should make arrangements with their supervisors as appropriate (see guidance for Non-MEP below).
> 
> 
> And we are talking 1 day... only 1 day, Friday, is impacted for non-essential.  Why the big uproar?





Not to mention, most contractors are not MEP.


----------



## libertytyranny

I'm not getting why this is so difficult for people. It is part of working on a military installation. They gots stuff they gotta do. Your company should provide guidance. I will take leave, because I keep leave on the books at all times for stuff like this. 

I know people who are working offbase, people who are taking leave, people who are switching CWS and people who are racking up some comp time before then. There are a bunch of options. pick one


----------



## pixiegirl

libertytyranny said:


> I'm not getting why this is so difficult for people. It is part of working on a military installation. They gots stuff they gotta do. Your company should provide guidance. I will take leave, because I keep leave on the books at all times for stuff like this.
> 
> I know people who are working offbase, people who are taking leave, people who are switching CWS and people who are racking up some comp time before then. There are a bunch of options. pick one



What she said and God bless America we've only had like a million weeks of notice to decide what we want to do and how to do it.  It's not like we all showed up for work today and we told we can't come to work tomorrow.


----------



## Wenchy

You have a job and money.


----------



## DallasRed

kwillia said:


> Why the confusion? Seems straightforward to me:
> 
> BASE ACCESS:
> 
> Base access will be implemented in accordance with installation Commanding Officer's guidance. In general, the following guidance applies:
> 
> Thursday, March 22: *All employees should report to duty as usual and plan to leave the base at their normal departure time. *NOTE: *Once FPCON CHARLIE is initiated at 12 p.m., only employees designated as Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) should re-enter the base. **Non-Mission Essential Personnel (non-MEP) leaving the base after 12 p.m. should NOT plan to return to the base until after the exercise has been completed at 12 p.m. Saturday, March 24. *Activities will close at their normal time, with the exception of the Center Stage Theater which will not open for its normal Thursday night movie. Pharmacy, 7:30 a.m. to 5 p.m.
> 
> Friday, March 23: Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) must report to work as scheduled aboard the installation, or request leave consistent with normal procedures. Non-MEP should make arrangements with their supervisors as appropriate (see guidance for Non-MEP below).
> 
> 
> And we are talking 1 day... only 1 day, Friday, is impacted for non-essential.  Why the big uproar?



Because the OCHR Factsheet says this.

NON_MEP

non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise.

So how can they get away with telling me I cant come to work.  What it boils down to is the the company has to pay for it and they don't want to.


----------



## beachcat

DallasRed said:


> Because the OCHR Factsheet says this.
> 
> NON_MEP
> 
> non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise.
> 
> So how can they get away with telling me I cant come to work.  What it boils down to is the the company has to pay for it and they don't want to.



so, just show up and see what happens.  let us know how it works for you.


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> *then go to "f'in" work idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





beachcat said:


> so, just show up and see what happens.  let us know how it works for you.



I already told it that.


----------



## kwillia

beachcat said:


> so, just show up and see what happens.  let us know how it works for you.



 If they let you on then you are good to go... if they stop you than you did your part to participate in the lockdown and giving the guards a reason to wave around their big guns and turn you around...

But you will want to check to be sure your building/office will even be unlocked. If the gov't folks are the ones that open the office and they don't go to work, then you'll be going back out the gate without pay and with less gas in your tank for your effort.


----------



## DallasRed

kwillia said:


> If they let you on then you are good to go... if they stop you than you did your part to participate in the lockdown and giving the guards a reason to wave around their big guns and turn you around...
> 
> But you will want to check to be sure your building/office will even be unlocked. If the gov't folks are the ones that open the office and they don't go to work, then you'll be going back out the gate without pay and with less gas in your tank for your effort.




No problem, I have a key : )


----------



## Merlin99

kwillia said:


> Why the confusion? Seems straightforward to me:
> 
> BASE ACCESS:
> 
> Base access will be implemented in accordance with installation Commanding Officer's guidance. In general, the following guidance applies:
> 
> Thursday, March 22: *All employees should report to duty as usual and plan to leave the base at their normal departure time. *NOTE: *Once FPCON CHARLIE is initiated at 12 p.m., only employees designated as Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) should re-enter the base. **Non-Mission Essential Personnel (non-MEP) leaving the base after 12 p.m. should NOT plan to return to the base until after the exercise has been completed at 12 p.m. Saturday, March 24. *Activities will close at their normal time, with the exception of the Center Stage Theater which will not open for its normal Thursday night movie. Pharmacy, 7:30 a.m. to 5 p.m.
> 
> Friday, March 23: Mission Essential Personnel (MEP) must report to work as scheduled aboard the installation, or request leave consistent with normal procedures. Non-MEP should make arrangements with their supervisors as appropriate (see guidance for Non-MEP below).
> 
> 
> And we are talking 1 day... only 1 day, Friday, is impacted for non-essential. Why the big uproar?


 This is my first time in close to twenty years that I'm not considered essential, I'm kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## kwillia

DallasRed said:


> No problem, I have a key : )


And as a contractor I'm sure you know that no contractors are allowed to be in a gov't facility without some form of government supervision.


----------



## beachcat

DallasRed said:


> No problem, I have a key : )



then there is no problem.  just show the gate guards your key.  all will be fine.


----------



## beachcat

kwillia said:


> And as a contractor I'm sure you know that no contractors are allowed to be in a gov't facility without some form of government supervision.



HUSH!  i want him to come to work with the golden key and let us know how far he gets


----------



## PrepH4U

DallasRed said:


> Because the OCHR Factsheet says this.
> 
> NON_MEP
> 
> non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise.
> 
> So how can they get away with telling me I cant come to work.  What it boils down to is the the company has to pay for it and they don't want to.



Well just from what I have seen here, if you were at my company and it took this long for something to sink in I wouldn't want to pay you either..... ever!


----------



## nomoney

DallasRed said:


> Because the OCHR Factsheet says this.
> 
> NON_MEP
> 
> non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise.
> 
> So how can they get away with telling me I cant come to work. What it boils down to is the the company has to pay for it and they don't want to.


 

It's not fair  


If I was you, I'd quit


----------



## kwillia

beachcat said:


> HUSH!  i want him to come to work with the golden key and let us know how far he gets


I have visions of her getting on base and infiltrating a gov't facility with her key only to find out that the lockdown also includes drills where armed troops go about ensuring building are secure and closed or at least under proper supervision.


----------



## beachcat

nomoney said:


> It's not fair
> 
> 
> If I was you, I'd quit



NOOOOOOO.  Come to work.  You have a key.  There is an email that said, "MEP *AND* people with keys[/B]" should report to work as normal.


----------



## pixiegirl

It's PITA people like this that make me thank sweet baby Jesus that I'm not a team lead anymore.


----------



## DallasRed

kwillia said:


> I have visions of her getting on base and infiltrating a gov't facility with her key only to find out that the lockdown also includes drills where armed troops go about ensuring building are secure and closed or at least under proper supervision.



What part of this are you missing?

"NON_MEP

non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise."


----------



## RoseRed

DallasRed said:


> Because the OCHR Factsheet says this.
> 
> NON_MEP
> 
> non MEP will be strongly encouraged but not required to remain away from affected CONUS Navy installations during the exercise.
> 
> So how can they get away with telling me I cant come to work.  What it boils down to is the the company has to pay for it and they don't want to.



You must really love your job to want to be there so badly.  Are you there now?


----------



## beachcat

kwillia said:


> I have visions of her getting on base and infiltrating a gov't facility with her key only to find out that the lockdown also includes drills where armed troops go about ensuring building are secure and closed or at least under proper supervision.



you're such a party pooper.


----------



## DallasRed

pixiegirl said:


> It's PITA people like this that make me thank sweet baby Jesus that I'm not a team lead anymore.



Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.

I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.


----------



## DallasRed

RoseRed said:


> You must really love your job to want to be there so badly.  Are you there now?



I just want to get paid, and have a problem being told that I won't.


----------



## beachcat

RoseRed said:


> You must really love your job to want to be there so badly.  Are you there now?



of course he is, he just served me a cheeseburger and fries through the drive in.  

Now you know who MEP is 

McDonalds!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I have visions of her getting on base and infiltrating a gov't facility with her key only to find out that the lockdown also includes drills where armed troops go about ensuring building are secure and closed or at least under proper supervision.


----------



## PrepH4U

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.



hmmmm what is the saying ... no one promised you a rose garden! I think you should start a protest at the gate, show the people how mean your job is to you!


----------



## RoseRed

DallasRed said:


> I just want to get paid, and have a problem being told that I won't.



You should approach the CO and have him call your company and dictate how they do business.


----------



## ylexot

DallasRed said:


> I just want to get paid, and have a problem being told that I won't.



Take it up with your company. :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly? They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here. Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.


 

What specifically has your employer told you when you approached them with your concerns?


----------



## kwillia

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.


Honey, I've been a contractor for Pax since 1985... I've have more contract related reasons as to why I had to take unscheduled leave or LWOP than you can shake a key at...


----------



## beachcat

DallasRed said:


> I just want to get paid, and have a problem being told that I won't.



have you asked for a solution?  advance leave? work some comp time?  what company do you work for anyways?


----------



## PrepH4U

nomoney said:


> What specifically has your employer told you when you approached them with your concerns?



hmmm maybe the memo was on pink paper that said STAY HOME!  They just think it is because of the drill!


----------



## RoseRed

This whole rant compels me ponder the thought of how the OP would react if leave was requested and not granted.


----------



## pixiegirl

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.




Soooo since you don't agree with your company you're going to be a PITA to your client.  Makes perfect sense to me....


----------



## thurley42

pixiegirl said:


> It's PITA people like this that make me thank sweet baby Jesus that I'm not a team lead anymore.



You just get rid of the problems...problem solved, problem staying solved...lol



beachcat said:


> have you asked for a solution?  advance leave? work some comp time?  what company do you work for anyways?



No, they just want to complain on the forums about it and hope it gets solved that way...


----------



## DallasRed

thurley42 said:


> You just get rid of the problems...problem solved, problem staying solved...lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, they just want to complain on the forums about it and hope it gets solved that way...



Really?  Go back and read my first post.  I think you guys thrive on the DRAMA.  All I asked was some questions?

I would talk the way I do on this board as I would to your face..Most of the others hide behind the keyboard. 

Have fun!


----------



## nomoney

DallasRed said:


> Really? Go back and read my first post. I think you guys thrive on the DRAMA. All I asked was some questions?
> 
> I would talk the way I do on this board as I would to your face..Most of the others hide behind the keyboard.
> 
> Have fun!


 
I'm too fat to hide behind my keyboard.  My desk; maybe.


----------



## DoWhat

DallasRed said:


> Really?  Go back and read my first post.  I think you guys thrive on the DRAMA.  All I asked was some questions?
> 
> I would talk the way I do on this board as I would to your face..Most of the others hide behind the keyboard.
> 
> Have fun!



Is your company paying you for todays work?


----------



## PrepH4U

nomoney said:


> I'm too fat to hide behind my keyboard.  My desk; maybe.



Oh maybe you should file for disability!


----------



## Tomcat

Two types of contracts that I know of: Labor+Materials- the Gov't pays to have a job done (paint the hangar) Pays hours spent and materials. Fixed Price- Gov't pays to have a service provided (aircraft maintenance) for a fixed time period. Most fall into the second. Your company has already been paid for you to be there providing the service for 40 hrs/wk. If you're not there the company has to account for that. If the base shuts down they can't take back the money that's been paid, your company has to account for it.
However if you work for micky d's you're $hit out of luck


----------



## kwillia

Tomcat said:


> Two types of contracts that I know of: Labor+Materials- the Gov't pays to have a job done (paint the hangar) Pays hours spent and materials. Fixed Price- Gov't pays to have a service provided (aircraft maintenance) for a fixed time period. Most fall into the second. Your company has already been paid for you to be there providing the service for 40 hrs/wk. If you're not there the company has to account for that. If the base shuts down they can't take back the money that's been paid, your company has to account for it.
> However if you work for micky d's you're $hit out of luck



You only mentioned to flavors of contract money.... there are many more. ex: Level of Effort


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> You only mentioned to flavors of contract money.... there are many more. ex: Level of Effort



I like strawberry money, but it gets sticky......


----------



## thurley42

DallasRed said:


> Really?  Go back and read my first post.  I think you guys thrive on the DRAMA.  All I asked was some questions?
> 
> I would talk the way I do on this board as I would to your face..Most of the others hide behind the keyboard.
> 
> Have fun!



Your first post was answered in 3 responses, you were given genuine, honest answers.  You felt that it wasn't adequate and continue to complain to people that have no bearing or control over your situation....

I congratulate you on the fact you would continue to beat a dead horse to liquification to my face.  I would have probably rolled my eyes and walked away after the 3rd time it was explained to you, and wouldn't have hid it behind a keyboard.

I do hope you resolve the issue in a way to your favor, it would be a shame for you to have a heart attack over one day of work in this economy..


----------



## blazinlow89

I will say for those that have desk jobs, working from home is a simple solution.  However for other employees it is a bit difficult to maintain an aircraft from the comfort of home.  

My company has already put out options for the training schedule.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

DallasRed,
Since you're a contractor, several forumites have said it perfectly:

What did your company supervisor tell you?

It's that simple.  There are multiple possibilities - did your company suggest any of them (leave, comp time, work off base, etc.)?  At the end of the day, you report to and get direction from your supervisor.  So don't you think this is something that you need to discuss with him/her?  Not on a forum.  

From the looks of things, many forumites might have a suggestion on where you should go and it involves a place where the sun don't shine.  
Just go talk to your supervisor.  :shrug:

Good luck!


----------



## terbear1225

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.  Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.



Or maybe the ones that work on base have enough sense not to put base security info on the freaking internet!


----------



## dustin

This thread makes me think the base should run "drills" more often to remind some of the local civilian populace that it is a military base and not the mall.


----------



## kom526

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.



Sounds like a Union problem to me, talk to your shop steward.



DallasRed said:


> I just want to get paid, and have a problem being told that I won't.



Find some yards to cut, dogs to walk or kids to babysit. :easypeasy:


As for me, I'm going golfing, eff you people.


----------



## desertrat

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.



No, I understand. You are going to lose leave/money. It's just part of the working for the Defense Dept. though. You don''t like it you can always leave.
I am way past getting all pissed about stuff I have no control over.


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> As for me, I'm going golfing, eff you people.





I didn't do nuttin.....why you taking it out on us?  :kickingrocks:


----------



## DoWhat

desertrat said:


> No, I understand. You are going to lose leave/money. It's just part of the working for the Defense Dept. though. You don''t like it you can always leave.
> I am way past getting all pissed about stuff I have no control over.



DR have you read all the posts in this tread?
He/She works at the McDonald's on base, so he/she can not telecommute because he can't hear the ding when the fries are done.


----------



## desertrat

DoWhat said:


> DR *have you read all the posts in this tread?*He/She works at the McDonald's on base, so he/she can not telecommute because he can't hear the ding when the fries are done.



Actually, amazingly enough, I have. Boring life, huh?

I am just one to cut a guy a break I guess. No need for a dog pile.

Sometimes I ##### too.

Doesn't get me much.


----------



## beachcat

GWguy said:


> I didn't do nuttin.....why you taking it out on us?  :kickingrocks:



really.....that comment would make the baby jesus sad. we are all here to help.


----------



## BOP

beachcat said:


> HUSH!  i want him to come to work with the golden key and let us know how far he gets



Proned out at gunpoint, would be my guess.


----------



## BOP

DallasRed said:


> Why because I don't bend over and take it, when I know I am in the right and not being treated fairly?  They should just pay us to stay at home and work...Problem solved.
> 
> I love how I am being treated like the bad guy here.   Makes me think none of you work on the base or the ones that do are getting paid.



Hey look, I'm a GS'er (and a COR, Pixie!) and not MEP.  My competency says there's no such thing as working from home (even though most of us do it semi-regularly).  That only leaves me a few options: 1) switch CWS, 2) take leave, or 3) build some comp time to spend.  I don't know if you've noticed, but comp time is hard to come by.  Well, other than basket time that one and one's supervisor shake hands on.

I don't necessarily like having to spend leave time because I was told not to come to work one day, but my choices there are limited as well.  When I was in the blue-collar world, private industry, and the boss would say "we're taking the (weekday) holiday off, isn't that great!?", well, no, it wasn't.  That meant I and my fellow workers didn't get paid for that day or days we were off, while the boss was taking it easy with his or her family.

I count my lucky stars I have a job that affords me the benefits I have that allow me to take leave occasionally, even when I'm basically forced to do so.

Suck it up and drive on.  There are people out there who'd kill to have your job.


----------



## BOP

kom526 said:


> Sounds like a Union problem to me, talk to your shop steward.
> 
> 
> 
> Find some yards to cut, dogs to walk or kids to babysit. :easypeasy:
> 
> 
> *As for me, I'm going golfing, eff you people.*



:meamie:


----------



## fredsaid2

BOP said:


> Suck it up and drive on.  There are people out there who'd kill to have your job.



This.....


----------



## DoWhat

DallasRed said:


> Question for the Base Contractors.
> 
> When they are doing the drill next month, are you going to be allowed to come to work?
> 
> Or are you being told to stay home without pay?
> 
> Or the BEST stay home and you will be paid?
> 
> Any further INFO would be great!!!!



Did you make it to work?


----------



## Railroad

I did the drill a while back.  Milwaukee Cable 3/8" Variable Speed Reversible.  Works Great!


----------



## blazinlow89

DoWhat said:


> Did you make it to work?



I did

I seen a few cars at McDonalds when I drove by at 0645.

Operation Shower (solid) Curtain made the base look like hell.

Oh well I got on the essential personal list, and worked my 8.  Everyone else has to use vaca, or make it up.


----------



## desertrat

blazinlow89 said:


> I did
> 
> I seen a few cars at McDonalds when I drove by at 0645.
> 
> Operation Shower (solid) Curtain made the base look like hell.
> 
> Oh well I got on the essential personal list, and worked my 8.  Everyone else has to use vaca, or make it up.



Could not have asked for a better day off.  Well, except for the pollen.


----------



## blazinlow89

desertrat said:


> Could not have asked for a better day off.  Well, except for the pollen.



I wanted off, but I did say a month ago I could work if circumstances required.  They did, so whatever.


----------



## edinsomd

I drove up to Gate 2 at around 1205 this afternoon- straight up to the guard. Zero traffic.  Handed him my retired PO1 ID, smiled and asked if the drill was over.  He said it was.  I asked, "Did we win?"  And we both cracked up...


----------



## desertrat

edinsomd said:


> I drove up to Gate 2 at around 1205 this afternoon- straight up to the guard. Zero traffic.  Handed him my retired PO1 ID, smiled and asked if the drill was over.  He said it was.  I asked, "Did we win?"  And we both cracked up...


----------

